# love bites ...good or bad?



## pieopah (Dec 4, 2006)

so....lately my dominant and more vocal rat pah has been getting wild running and playing with me alot...which i think is good...the thing is starting to bite us when hes excited...its not bites that bleed but they are getting more and more hard everytime....im pretty sure its not out of fear or anger hes just getting really excited or something....(funny side story is lately he thinks its just great to bite my boobs i dunno why but he likes to do that alot)
whats the best way to curb this sort of behavoir before it gets out of control and my husband gets bitten badly and wants to get rid of them..so far ive just been telling him no and putting him down .....but thats not working at all...
any advice to this would be appreciated muchly.....also does anyone have any good links and or advice on litter training them...my boys are about 8 months old....is it possible now or is it too late?
cheers
pie o pah


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

pieopah said:


> (funny side story is lately he thinks its just great to bite my boobs i dunno why but he likes to do that alot)


I imagine he likes the reaction he gets when he does it! :lol: 

For the litter training, I've read that if you keep putting their poop in a litter tray, eventually they'll get the idea and start using it. Also, try to take note of any places they tend to go regularly, and place the tray accordingly. (One of our rats regularly goes to one particular corner to pee.)

As for the biting, I'll let others advise you on that bit. I have a problem with a biting rat atm, too.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

how do you associate the no with doing something wrong? if its just a stern voice and putting him down he may think of it as a game. tap him on the nose or bottom when you say it to get your message across. not enough to hurt but enough to get his attention and your message across. you can also use their language. you may feel embarassed at first but squeak in a high pitched and loud tone and stop play. this is how other rats tell each other "Ouch! you're too rough!" this should work on getting him to be gentler. and i agree, he's just getting over excited and not realizing he's hurting you.


----------



## pieopah (Dec 4, 2006)

hahaha....no way man i try to speak to them all the time....ill definatly give that a go
thanks
pie o pah


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

biting boobs is just a guy thing... >.>


----------

